# My 2g planted guppy jar



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been having a lot of fun with this 2g jar I found at the local Target about a month ago. I took the substrate and plants from my original ~1.5g "sun tea" jar (with convenient water change spigot!) and put them into this nicer 2g jar. It has a larger diameter, which makes it easier to work with.

I recently added a male and a female "fancy" guppy to the tank, and they seem thrilled. Since I've never had guppies, I do not know if this is normal behavior, but they sure seem pleased with their new home.

I use a 13W CF desk light over it, but on a sunny morning, while I'm getting ready for work, I will put it down on the floor of my living room where the sun shines in for an hour or so. Both plants and guppies seem to like it.

I don't really aquascape the jar, just enjoy watching things grow. In the jar are:

Eleocharis montevidensis (Giant Hair Grass)
Barclaya longifolia
Vesicularia dubyana (Java Moss)
Limnophila sessiliflora (Asian Ambulia)
Egeria densa (Anacharis)
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Phyllanthus fluitans
Monoselenium tenerum
Mayaca fluviatilis (almost dead)
Didiplis diandra (Blood stargrass)
Marsilea quadrifolia (Four Leaf Clover)
Microsorum pteropus (Java Fern)
Ceratophyllum submersum (Hornwort)
and some kind of (big) bulb lotus I have not identified...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats a neat idea! What kind of filter are you using? I'll bet your guppies breed in there!


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I used a Red Sea "Nano" filter originally after setting up to clean out the debris in the water a little bit. After that... No filter, no heater. Just the jar, water, substrate, plants and guppies. I do change about 1qt of water every 5-7 days. The water seems to stay around 75-80F in my apartment. In the sun, I'm sure it goes up a little bit, but the morning sun is not too hot (only comes directly in approx 7a-9am). I have not been feeding the guppies heavily, only 1-2 times per day and only minimally, trying to figure out the "right" amount. (The female is quite a little pig, it is sometimes hard to make sure the male gets his share.)


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I like it very much. I think I may try something like it soon.

I would drop the level of the water a half inch so you have more surface area. That way if it gets warmer you will have a little more oxygen absoption.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Real nice! Before you know it, you'll have baby guppies everywhere!


----------

